# Help on op report please



## vanessa01 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi I am new to Urology and have been reading and re reading this op report and looking at the following codes and need some confirmation 57288 57295 and 52005
Patient had eroded vaginal mesh put in previous during a pelvic organ prolapse repair done during her hysterectomy. So patient was coming in for excison of the vaginal mesh repair with cystoscopy and her sling placement. My question is would the cystoscopy code 52005 be included? according to CCI they are not bundled. I have attached the entire op report- I hope I am close in the codes I am looking at ! 

Procedure: Placement of Monarc Transobtuator sling with excision of vaginal mesh and vaginal exploration with cystoscopy.

Description: The patient was brought to the OR where she was given general anesthetic and prepped. Exam under anesthesia was repeated. There were no additional areas of mesh esosion noted. A suburethral incison was made approx 2 cm in lenght and vaginal mucosal flaps were developed. Labial retractio sutures were placed to help in the retraction. The index finger was easily placed below th vaginal mucosal flap and this was gently dissected out to the endopelvic fascia. Small stab incisions were made just laterla to the labia the othe level of the clitoris and the Monarc needeles were passed in out in fashion. A monarc mesh sling was then passed without difficulty and placed under very little tension in the mid urethra. The would was irrigate and closed. Once this was completed the vaginal mesh erosion was addressed. Using a right angle retractor and Breisky retractor I was able to easily see the area of previous mesh erosion and excise it without difficulty. Small mucosal flaps were raised and these were closed. Once this was completed, a cystoscopy was performed which showed no evidence of any injury to the bladder with either the sling or the excison the the mesh. A Foley catheter was placed. The patient was awakened and taken to recovery in stable condition.

Thanks 
Vanessa


----------



## AndreaMM (Apr 9, 2012)

*No 52005*

I don't see a 52005 in the OP Report.  That would include ureteral catheterization during cystoscopy.


----------



## vanessa01 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply


----------

